# Open Roll!!!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 8, 2001)

I would like to invite everyone to my school January 27th, 2002 for an open roll! This will be a good opportinity to scrimage with new people.

When: 1-27-02, 11am - 3pm
Where: Horizon Martial Arts 252 Center Rd. West Seneca, NY 716-675-0899

Hope to see you there!


:cheers: :samurai: :drinkbeer


----------



## Kyle (Nov 9, 2001)

Sounds good to me!

    - Kyle


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 9, 2001)

Why do so many of you have to be in NY, dagnabbit!  Us Florida people, (I think it's just me an Jeff) always get left out.  Discrimination!  Discrimation!  

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2001)

Gotta check the schedule, but if possible, I'm there!


----------



## Icepick (Nov 9, 2001)

I'm in!  Whoo Hoo!  Matt burns for all my friends!


----------



## Kyle (Nov 27, 2001)

ttt - Anybody else expecting to attend?

    - Kyle


----------



## Icepick (Dec 13, 2001)

We have confirmed attendees from:

Saunders BJJ
Horizon M.A.
Rich Beaupit Academy

Still waiting for some others, but it looks like there will be a good turnout!


----------



## Icepick (Jan 4, 2002)

<chirp, chirp, chirp>

Awful quiet in the grappling forum...


----------



## Kyle (Jan 4, 2002)

Kind of a bummer.  A bigger bummer, I blew my knee out tonight :angry: :cuss:  I hope it's a little better, at least, by then.

     - Kyle


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2002)

Speedy recovery man.  I've had a few bits blow out (mostly back)...not fun.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 5, 2002)

Thanks Kaith!  So far, so good.  No major swelling, all signs point to sprain as opposed to tear.  It was all I could do today to not roll in the the dirt  

    - Kyle


----------



## Icepick (Jan 7, 2002)

Kyle -

Are you still teaching?  I won't be up until this weekend, I don't think... I've got a client coming in at 5:15 pm tomorrow.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *Kyle -
> 
> Are you still teaching?  I won't be up until this weekend, I don't think... I've got a client coming in at 5:15 pm tomorrow. *



Of course, I just can't roll with everyone like I normally do.

    - Kyle


----------



## Icepick (Jan 7, 2002)

Cool!

I hope you feel better soon, I've got some toys for you.


----------



## bryans (Jan 21, 2002)

My first post Woo Hoo! 


I'm hoping to be there. It all rides on babysitter availability.


----------



## Icepick (Jan 21, 2002)

A fickle commodity, those babysitters. Glad to have you here, Bryan!


----------



## Icepick (Jan 22, 2002)

C'mon folks -

Even if Kyle's knee won't let him roll, Bryan will be glad to use me as a chew toy!!!   

I'm willing to sacrifice my body for the enjoyment of those watching.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 22, 2002)

I had my first actual BJJ class last night. Fun stuff--similar of course to what I remember fom judo and wrestling.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 23, 2002)

Was the first BJJ I ever saw. First exposure to the art at a seminar. 

I don't remember anything.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Was the first BJJ I ever saw. First exposure to the art at a seminar.*



I attended a short seminar on it at Mr. Hartman's some years ago and also don't remember too much.


----------



## bryans (Jan 26, 2002)

Hopefully young Zach (my son) is feeling better and I can still leave him with a sitter and make it. 

If so, I need directions from the thruway. Anyone please post. I am somewhat familiar with Buffalo and its surrounding areas.

Also, should I bring a gi


----------



## Icepick (Jan 26, 2002)

Bryan -

Take 90 to exit 54, Route 400.  You will exit on the 1st ramp from the 400, Seneca St.  At the end of the ramp, make a left onto Seneca St.  You will come to a fork, take the left hand fork onto Center Road.  Wimbledon Plaza is immediately on your left hand side.  There is a big sign that says, "KARATE".  That's Tim's school.  If you need help, call the school at 675-0899 or Tim's cell at 432-0803.

Hope to see you.

P.S. Gis are optional, I'm bringing mine...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *There is a big sign that says, "KARATE".  That's Tim's school.*



I understand the advertising issue here, but I hate seeing karate go the way of kleenex, xerox, and spam. I suppose it's too late--we purists lost the battle when they started putting up "KOREAN KARATE" signs.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2002)

"P.S. Gis are optional, I'm bringing mine..."

As long as you guys are wearing something....I'm not sure the decency codes there allow for "Traditional Olympic" style.

:rofl: 


Man, I'm gonna pay for that one....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2002)

Well, How'd it go?  

I was there until about 12:30 observing.  Looked like everyone was having a blast.


----------



## Icepick (Jan 27, 2002)

I was misled into believing it was a 1pm start, so I missed a lot, but had a great time!  There were 15-20 people there, with backgrounds in BJJ, Judo, Sambo, & Wrestling.  I hope everyone had fun and learned something.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm very bummed that I couldn't make it.  I injured my knee about 3 weeks ago, and reinjured it Saturday. :cuss:  Back to square one.

    - Kyle


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2002)

:erg: Speedy recovery man.


----------

